# Commercial doors and Hardware



## lonur1 (Jul 14, 2009)

So I want to start my own door and hardware distribution company near Houston Texas. I have experience but would like to know if anyone knows a good way to build a client base? I was thinking about property managers for buildouts. Is this something I should approach first or go talk to big general contractors? Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

I own a commercial door and hardware installation company, to answer your question general contractors and metal stud and drywall contractors. Go through blue book listings and dodge reports. And if your delivery guys or any one of your employees can't read a hardware schedule than you will be out of business in a blink of a eye. I've seen so many companys go under. If your looking to sell small orders to start I would hire a few locksmiths and go that route.


----------



## lonur1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the response and ideas. I actually will be the main person doing all of the bidding. I can read prints and hardware schedules quit well. I actually used to work for a nice size gc as a project manager before I got into the business. Drywall contractors is a great idea.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

It's not really the bidding you should be worried about. It's the guy whose loading the truck for delivery. Grabbing the wrong automatic flush bolts. Or sending out vertical selanoids instead of horizontal on electric strikes. Not having the right hardware is a huge problem and one bad job the gc will never buy from you again. I've seen so many small companys try and fail for the stupidest reasons. Like sending out mortise cylinders instead of rim cylinders it's the little things. And there are some mfg's I won't touch. I wouldn't sell low grade hardware try to stay as close to Von duprin as you can. Anything made by Ingersoll Rand. 
If I'm supplying doors and hardware I do a google search and call the first five companys if they can't fill my order within three days there out. That will narrow it down to three. And then I go with the best price.


----------



## lonur1 (Jul 14, 2009)

I agree. The first hardware distributer that I worked at had too many people throughout that did not know hardwware at all. This caused big problems. It is a business that people think they can just jump right into overnite and that is not the case.

If you're getting your hardware filled in less than three days you're paying too much. I want to be open direct with the factories. I can get a 50/45 off on panic devices. Wholesalers probably give you a 45 off. You could make allot more money going to a hardware guy that has taken the time to get open direct. The lead times go to 4-6 weeks so you will have to use them only on larger projects that have more time.


----------



## detroit687 (Sep 4, 2008)

On the rare occasion I supply hardware I have to have it done right away. Sometimes I'll even go to the local locksmith store an pay a crazy amount just for a lcn closer. I like the lack of stress in just installing. And I know it is very stressfull dealing with door suppliers. I even put in my contract all doors have to be stored in one centralized location. I will not unload a truck


----------



## koveh Comcast (Apr 8, 2010)

*Houston Network*

Hey Buddy,

My name is koveh and I was wondering if we can network together. I work for Comcast Business Services that provides Phone,Internet, And Cable TV (for Business). I have great people in my network that are involve in Security services, IT, Web Hosting, Computer Net Work, and etc...
I am always looking to find Great people to work with in Houston area. If you are interested please drop me an email so we can meet up and exchange information. 

Thank you

koveh 
281-831-6401


----------



## robert c1 (Mar 11, 2007)

koveh Comcast said:


> Hey Buddy,
> 
> My name is koveh and I was wondering if we can network together. I work for Comcast Business Services that provides Phone,Internet, And Cable TV (for Business). I have great people in my network that are involve in Security services, IT, Web Hosting, Computer Net Work, and etc...
> I am always looking to find Great people to work with in Houston area. If you are interested please drop me an email so we can meet up and exchange information.
> ...


ACN network....? :thumbsup:


----------



## IanZachary (Oct 29, 2012)

Seems like you got your deal.... :thumbup:


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm a GC and buy a lot of commercial doors and hardware. We subcontract the installation most of the time. We rely on the supplier for take-offs. I've used dozens of different suppliers and always go back to our main guy that's been servicing us for years even though I may be paying a few % more.

1) Price is very important
2) Able to meet my delivery schedule
3) Accuracy of the order.
4) I need someone that can deliver "specialty" frames in a pinch.

I'm able to be somewhat flexible on #1 but screw up #2 & #3, they probably wont get a second chance.

Also, I know of GC's that purchase commercial hardware and even sometimes doors and frames over the net and are saving quite a bit of money.


----------



## doorrepairsac (Sep 20, 2009)

*garage doors*

Are you going to sell garage doors?


----------



## cdhi (Nov 20, 2012)

doorrepairsac said:


> Are you going to sell garage doors?


your in Sacramento, so am I, we get calls all the time for garage door repairs and hardware, if you do hardware send me your info. We are a commercial and residential door and hardware store. ( California Door and Hardware, inc.) 
[email protected]


----------



## spectrumohd (Dec 11, 2019)

We own a Garage Door company in Houston https://spectrumoverheaddoor.com/, and talking to Realtors worked well for referals.


----------

